# More Sargent



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Saturday was a little different than Friday.Me and my wife signed up for the S.T.A.R.T. tournament down here,so instead of yaking the big rods out for sharks like I was planing ,we used the smaller rods with cut mullet in the first gut to try for some slot red's,and we were not disappointed.I caught two keepers,and my wife caught one,But they were nice.My biggest was 27 3/4" 8.72lbs that took first place,and my wife's was 27 1/4" 6.53 and it took second place.We also caught several 4'to 5' sharks right in the first gut.It was a good day in the surf.Geting ready to head back out and try agin.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch, Congrats!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## allmil (May 8, 2012)

Nice. Headed to Sargent in the middle of the week hopefully.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

That's awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

Atta Boy! OOPS...And Girl...


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

not bad!


----------



## GrandpaBen (Apr 29, 2013)

*Congrats! Way to go!! A shark that big*

Nice going to both of you! If I ever hook a shark that big you will find my new rod and reels, new tackle box, a green Toyota SUV all alone on some beach with me back home in my recliner reading this message board.:doowapsta


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

WTG! Very nice trip and catches. What was the bait of choice for the sharks?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> WTG! Very nice trip and catches. What was the bait of choice for the sharks?


Believe it or not,the sharks were a accident. We were using small pieces of cut mullet on 5/0 circle hooks trying to catch slot reds for the tournament. The day before I had jack fish yaked out and only got one run on my 12/0,and it dropped the bait.Go figure.


----------



## Txfishing87 (Jun 12, 2013)

Congrats on your catches and the tourney.


----------

